# Live Rock yellow/gold algea???



## APoirier594 (Jan 25, 2009)

Ok I just bought 8lbs of LR for my 12g nano. It has been in their for 3 or 4 days. It has a orange/gold looking algae, I dont know if its a big deal or not, and does this happen during your cycle. I will post 4 pictures, I dont have a red light in my tank it might look like that on the pictures but its me covering the flash so there isnt a glare on the glass. Im pretty shure its not coralline algea. I am also shure that it wasnt there when i put it in


----------



## APoirier594 (Jan 25, 2009)

I also uploaded the photos to my gallery so you can click on them and get a close up, if you need to to tell what it is


----------



## archer772 (Nov 8, 2008)

Hard to tell by the pics but does it have air bubbles on it and will it blow off with a turkey baster??


----------



## APoirier594 (Jan 25, 2009)

i havent tried anything yet b/c I didnt know if it was good or bad, and no it doesnt have air bubbles coming from it, i dont have any turkey baster. Do you think I could just take it out and rinse it under , my tap, then in slat water to get rid of the tap water thats on it


----------



## archer772 (Nov 8, 2008)

Dont rinse it under tap water because that could kill off some of the benificial bacteria. I would get a turkey baster when you can because they come in handy and I think every reefer should have one to blow off rocks and for spot feeding corals. See of you can wipe it off or is it hard


----------



## archer772 (Nov 8, 2008)

Its probably just diatoms and is normal in a young tank, are you useing RO/DI water or tap water.


----------



## APoirier594 (Jan 25, 2009)

I am using purified water, that I buy from my local food store. Oh I have a turkey baster, I fought for a sec. that it was a food or sauce, lol. my brain was blank, so should i trie to blow it off, I put a video on youtube its uploading I will out it on this thread, 
i have noticed that i already have more coralline algea.


----------



## APoirier594 (Jan 25, 2009)

ok here is the video, please watch


YouTube - 12g aquapod, yellowish algea???

Just go to the link idk how to Post a video on a thread


----------



## APoirier594 (Jan 25, 2009)

oh i got the video up


----------



## archer772 (Nov 8, 2008)

I can see it better in the video and it does look like diatoms to me, try blowing it off with the turkey baster if it does then thats what I am saying it is and normal, try to get RO/DI water because I dont think purified drinking water is the same.


----------



## APoirier594 (Jan 25, 2009)

ok, were can i get RO water, i really dont have area or money for a ro systme. ok so whatever the stuff is its not bad its just normal in a young tank, ok ill blow it off with a turkey baster, ill keep posted


----------



## APoirier594 (Jan 25, 2009)

ok I just tried it and it didnt work none really came off, so what should i try to do


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

snails help take care of that


----------



## APoirier594 (Jan 25, 2009)

yea but can i use snails, b/c i just started my cycle, ok the algea is worst today and the water is cloudier but not to bad, and the coraline algea is growing fats, isnt that good? But the yellowish stuff is spreading what should i do to take it off, the turkey baster isnt really working


----------



## APoirier594 (Jan 25, 2009)

ok the turkey baster wasnt strong enought but I tried a measurer thingy looks like a shot tube. But i used it and the stuff started to blow of. I noticed that the algea is only were the light is shining, so during the cycle are you sopposed to keep the lights of


----------



## archer772 (Nov 8, 2008)

Yea I would leave the lights off during the cycle and as soon as the ammonia drops to zero and the trites start to fall try a couple snails.


----------



## APoirier594 (Jan 25, 2009)

ok, I will try that, I blew of most of the stuff that you told me to, and letting my filter suck t=it up, Ill get the rest by Friday, and thnx. Ill keep the lights off, b/c I think it was making it worst


----------

